# stopping rabbits from peeing/pooping on the carpet



## tiabia0 (Oct 16, 2007)

My two rabbits like to mark territory. When they come out they either pee or poop next to the other ones cage. They are both potty trained but for some reason they sometimes decide to go to the bathroom besides the cages. Is there something I can do to stop this and something I can put on the carpet so they will stop?!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 16, 2007)

*tiabia0 wrote: *


> Is there something I can do to stop this and something I can put on the carpet so they will stop?!


Not really:?. Do you plan to bond them? That will help them to stop the marking. For now, you could place an extra litter box next to the cages for when they're out, but that probably won't stop it all together.


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 16, 2007)

Arethey neutered/spayed? If not, that is your problem. Of course, sometimes an altered rabbit will still do these things, but it is much less likely after surgery.


----------



## tiabia0 (Oct 16, 2007)

The worse one is actually spayed. The other is not but isn't that bad.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 17, 2007)

Wait, I see under your avatar that you have a bun that says *no name yet*...does that mean you recently got a new bun?

Did these problems start about the time the new bun came home, or have they been before that?

I'll tell you...I still have some buns that aren't yet altered...and we're trying to get a house...so just in case (it's a rental) it has carpet, here's what I have planned to do. (Please note that I have not actually tried this yet, but I've talked it over with my husband, who is really good at planning this sort of thing, so I think it'll work.)

Now, the cages already have pegboard as flooring inside the cage...but pegboard has holes in it (obviously, lol). So, we're thinking (because we do have three unaltered does and one unaltered buck...kept VERY far from each other, don't worry) that we'll buy big sheets of linoleum and put that underneath the cages just in case someone has an "accident" and goes outside the litterbox. Now, my one and only concern...we used to use this as their actual cage flooring (the above idea is OUTSIDE their cages), but we had to take it out and turn over the pegboard floor because Flower was chewing up her linoleum and we didn't want her to get a GI blockage from it.

So, maybe try something they CAN be okay in nibbling, like plywood...and then put the linoleum underneath (so it can't just soak through the pegboard) and have the linoleum just smaller than the plywood so they can't get to it?

Anyway, those are my thoughts...because my unspayed girls do tend to "mark" outside each other's cages when they're out.

Now, if you find that this started with the arrival of the new bun, you can try the above anyway...and in that instance, it sounds like it's just everyone making SURE the new bun knows they were there first, and that their scent is still around. They'll more than likely stop if this is the case (but it'd probably be around a few weeks/a month before they stopped).

So, there ya have it...my idea. 

Hugs to ya'll!

Rosie*


----------



## tiabia0 (Oct 17, 2007)

Next to their cages are fine but it's random spots on the carpet that they use for the bathroom. I've tried putting litter boxes there and everything but that doesn't work.

I recently got a new bunny yesterday, the problem started months ago!


----------



## racquelle99 (Jan 17, 2020)

I recently got a bunny about a month ago. He used his litter box well we had no issue at all with him pooping or peeing on the carpet. For the last week he’s been pooping in one or two corners in the house. We’ve put litter boxes there but he still doesn’t use them there... and he’s also started pooping outside of his litter box in his pen.. any advice??


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 18, 2020)

racquelle99 said:


> I recently got a bunny about a month ago. He used his litter box well we had no issue at all with him pooping or peeing on the carpet. For the last week he’s been pooping in one or two corners in the house. We’ve put litter boxes there but he still doesn’t use them there... and he’s also started pooping outside of his litter box in his pen.. any advice??



How old is your rabbit? It sounds like his hormones may have kicked in which means time to neuter. When hormones kick in, they can forget their potty habits. Keep him on solid flooring in the meantime. Once neutered, it can take 6-8 weeks after surgery for hormones to settle. 

If he is already neutered, then I'll offer other ideas then. 

I see this is your first post. In the future, it is better to begin a new thread rather than jumping on to an old thread (this one is over 10 years old). With a new thread, you'll be more likely to receive relevant answers.


----------

